# A world that is too careless...



## MarciKS (Apr 29, 2021)

_This was in my local newspaper today. Another perfect example of the careless behaviors of others that help spread this virus and kill more people._

Doctors: More parents refuse COVID tests for their sick kids​Posted Apr 29, 2021 11:58 AM

OVERLAND PARK, Kan. (AP) — Doctors are reporting that more parents are refusing to have their sick children tested for the coronavirus because they don’t want to deal with the hassle if the result is positive.

Pediatric Partners in the Kansas City suburb of Overland Park recently posted an alert on its Facebook page exhorting parents to stay vigilant because so many weren’t following testing advice.

“We’ve had parents tell us, for instance, ‘No we have a big tournament this weekend, I don’t want to have to deal with COVID,’” said Pediatrician Kristen Stuppy. “And they’re forgetting the fact that it’s still going to be COVID even if you don’t know that it’s COVID. So from a public health perspective it scares me.”

The American Academy of Pediatrics recommends that children and teens who have COVID-19 symptoms should be tested immediately — “especially important if they have in-person in school, sports or jobs, so that anyone who may have been exposed can be alerted,” the organization says. If they have COVID-19, they need to isolate for at least 10 days.

Public health officials have said for weeks that overall interest in COVID-19 testing is down, which is problematic because it makes it difficult to know how much of the virus remains in the community and prevent it from spreading by having people isolate.

But many don’t want to deal with having their work and their children’s schooling and activities disrupted by quarantining, said Dr. William Schaffner, a professor of preventive medicine in the health policy department at the Vanderbilt University School of Medicine in Nashville.

“So they’re saying ‘Well, he’s going to get over it anyway. Let’s just not make the diagnosis, and we don’t have to go through all that hullabaloo,’” Schaffner said. “That’s beyond unfortunate. That’s selfish. And it’s not in the public interest, it’s in your own narrow interest. It’s not in your child’s best interest.”

Dr. Angela Myers at Children’s Mercy said the hospital has seen a recent uptick in other viruses, including common colds and a couple of cases of respiratory viruses in the last week. She, too, is hearing that some parents are refusing COVID-19 testing, which concerns her.

“It is important to get tested if you have symptoms compatible with COVID-19 so that the appropriate actions can take place if positive,” said Myers, division director of infectious diseases.

There is no vaccine yet for children younger than 16, though Children’s Mercy is part of a national trial testing for one for younger kids. But many parents feel more secure now that vulnerable grandparents have been vaccinated and aren’t as worried about their children getting sick, Stuppy said.

“For many kids it seems like it’s a mild disease and I think they’re banking on that,” Stuppy said of parents. “But they’re forgetting that some kids get really sick.”

Statewide, just 38.1% of residents were at least partially vaccinated as of Wednesday, up just 1.1 percentage points from a week ago and 3.1 percentage points from two weeks ago as the rate of immunizations slows. State data also shows that the number of cases rose from Monday to Wednesday by 645 to 308,510 and the number of deaths by eight to 4,978.

_I don't understand what makes people think they have the right to not get tested and not be willing to isolate themselves and be legally allowed to run around anyway spreading this to whomever wherever whenever. Some of us do actually care about not getting it and about preventing the spread. I don't understand if they're willingly endangering the public why something can't be done legally to stop this._


----------



## digifoss (Apr 29, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> _I don't understand what makes people think they have the right to not get tested ..._


----------



## charry (Apr 29, 2021)

??  I’m lost at your question ?


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 29, 2021)

What question?

And digifoss...I have no idea what you're getting at with that lone quote as you added no comments to it.


----------



## charry (Apr 29, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> _This was in my local newspaper today. Another perfect example of the careless behaviors of others that help spread this virus and kill more people._
> 
> Doctors: More parents refuse COVID tests for their sick kids​Posted Apr 29, 2021 11:58 AM
> 
> ...





I don’t understand ....why with all the recent lockdowns and restriction apposed on people, why they  havnt/adhered to them........so why should people get the vaccine to save the community when others can’t be bothered !! ,


----------



## charry (Apr 29, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> What question?
> 
> And digifoss...I have no idea what you're getting at with that lone quote as you added no comments to it.


Digifoss question


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 29, 2021)

If you read this article it isn't about getting the vaccine. It's about people whose children have symptoms of Covid and the parents don't want to be bothered getting them tested because it will interfere with their lives.


----------



## charry (Apr 29, 2021)

These vaccines are useless,  they are just hoping this will calm the public down....
I’m sorry , but , I don’t agree with this poison being pumped Into you...
And now they are injecting children with it........!!


----------



## charry (Apr 29, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> If you read this article it isn't about getting the vaccine. It's about people whose children have symptoms of Covid and the parents don't want to be bothered getting them tested because it will interfere with their lives.


The tests only tell you to isolate if you have covid.....but people don’t isolate or shield , so what’s the point ......


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 29, 2021)

charry said:


> The tests only tell you to isolate if you have covid.....but people don’t isolate or shield , so what’s the point ......


That's what I was getting at. I still see people at work who won't wear their masks properly if at all like their supposed to and we work in a hospital. So if this thing goes out of control again it's our own faults.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 29, 2021)

There seems to be no bottom limit to the stupidity of people.


----------



## Lethe200 (Apr 29, 2021)

*Many ‘Long Covid’ Patients Had No Symptoms From Their Initial Infection*
An analysis of electronic medical records in California found that 32 percent started with asymptomatic infections but reported troubling aftereffects weeks and months later.
NY Times March 8, 2021

(excerpt)
Many people who experience long-term symptoms from the coronavirus did not feel sick at all when they were initially infected, according to a new study that adds compelling information to the increasingly important issue of the lasting health impact of Covid-19.

The study, one of the first to focus exclusively on people who never needed to be hospitalized when they were infected, analyzed electronic medical records of 1,407 people in California who tested positive for the coronavirus. More than 60 days after their infection, 27 percent, or 382 people, were struggling with post-Covid symptoms like shortness of breath, chest pain, cough or abdominal pain.

Nearly a third of the patients with such long-term problems had not had any symptoms from their initial coronavirus infection through the 10 days after they tested positive, the researchers found.

Understanding long-term Covid symptoms is an increasingly pressing priority for doctors and researchers as more and more people report debilitating or painful aftereffects that hamper their ability to work or function the way they did before. Last month, the director of the National Institutes of Health, Dr. Francis S. Collins, announced a major initiative “to identify the causes and ultimately the means of prevention and treatment of individuals who have been sickened by Covid-19, but don’t recover fully over a period of a few weeks.”

The new study is published on the preprint site MedRxiv and has not finished undergoing peer review. Its strengths include that it is larger than many studies on long-term symptoms published so far and that the researchers used electronic records from the University of California system, allowing them to obtain health and demographic information of patients from throughout the state. The researchers also excluded from the study symptoms that patients had reported in the year before their infection, a step intended to ensure a focus on post-Covid symptoms.

*Among their findings: Long-term problems affect every age group, including children. “Of the 34 children in the study, 11 were long-haulers,”* said one of the authors, Melissa Pinto, an associate professor of nursing at the University of California Irvine.

The study found more than 30 symptoms, including anxiety, low back pain, fatigue, insomnia, gastrointestinal problems and rapid heart rate. The researchers identified five clusters of symptoms that seemed most likely to occur together, like chest pain and cough or abdominal pain and headache.


----------



## digifoss (Apr 29, 2021)

charry said:


> Digifoss question


Sorry, I didn't think my quote needed any question or explanation, but since it does, the question should have been
_*I don't understand what makes people think they [ DONT ]  have the right to not get tested ...*_


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 29, 2021)

I knew what I was talking about. Sorry I confused you.


----------



## digifoss (Apr 29, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I knew what I was talking about. Sorry I confused you.


I was not confused but no apology needed


----------



## MickaC (May 24, 2021)

I think my post belongs in this thread.
Our wave 3 in Manitoba has skyrocketed.....mostly due to gatherings.
Last count over 600 news cases, middle of last week.
So.....
Manitoba Health issued an emergency alert last Wednesday at 5:30 pm.......on TV and cell phones, mobile communication devices.
As of last Wednesday to Wednesday 12:00 midnight of this week......
STAY HOME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Except for essentials.......no inside gatherings other than who is living in your house.....no outside gatherings......only one person per household in stores for essentials.
Seems once again.......was given an ease of restrictions.......and some went wild again.
STAY HOME.


----------



## MickaC (May 26, 2021)

Well.......Emergency Alert tactics seemed to work......
The 600+ case counts from last week......have fallen to 259 new case counts as of today.
Our emergency restrictions are extended to Saturday this week.....but.....some serious lockdowns may be added Friday.
MANITOBA........LET'S GET BACK ON THE PROGRAM.......PLEASE !!!!!!!!!!


----------

